# West Coast Brewers Meet > Monday 14th April, 7.30pm @ Rivervale Com



## randyrob (7/4/08)

Hey Guys,

Just a reminder the next West Coast Brewers Meet is on Monday 14th April, 7.30pm @ Rivervale Community Centre.

Hope to see you there 

Rob.


----------



## randyrob (10/4/08)

Hey Guys,

for those who brewed the FOUR HORSEMEN beers from the Australia Day Brewfiasco
Don't forget to bring some along for sampling on monday please!

Cheers Rob.


----------

